# Wet Sanding tips please?:)



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Hey guys, Tomorrow i have to sand a ceiling in someones two level bachalor apartment. The way it is set up is kinda weird and it would be alot easier if i could just wet sand it. I have wet sanded things before, but i ussually coat everything in sheetrock 20 when i do that. this ceiling has 4 large window shinning on it, so i went with AP. 

plan on having two buckets of water (one clean and one dirty for ringing out) and a couple of hand towels. trim tex sponge close by. 

Any do's or don'ts?, any input at all is appreciated guys!


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Wet sanding it for polishing not drywall finishing.....JS


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

And when would you "polish" a wall?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> And when would you "polish" a wall?



Polish the base coat. Sponge, mop, or wet trowel. No lines or buggers, and no sanding before top coat.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Just glaze the whole ceiling..no sanding and level5 at the same time. Just roll and wipe, keep a wet edge. If you do have to sand, it will just be a lap where you pulled wet into dry, and at that point you can sand with wet sponge..imo


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Brightstar, you are talking about plaster??


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm talking about drywall seams. Hot mud/base coat. Dampen it, wipe it flat, then top it.

Hot mud will polish up/shine when hard. A.k.a. like glass.


----------



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

I've 'wet sanded' a few times on smaller jobs, patches etc so as not to come back for a small sand.
On a full job I would say top over as per usual, but anywhere that requires a pass over (like but join to recess join), I would coat one or the other, let's say butt join, let it go bone dry, then coat recess. Maybe butt joins, internals and externals one day then recesses the other. Then tight skim coat type patching where necessary. A sand would b just a wet sponge on all edges and leave centres.
I wouldn't do it on a full house but if I had to, I'd do that.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

When Polishing your pressing the base coat flat and smooth on the edges, good enough to top coat. Its different than most would do. But works well.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sanding is for woodworkers ... :whistling2:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

It was looking ok, but I wasnt confident in the finish so I sanded it, only have to clean the mess once, rather than look at one for 30 years


----------

